
Show HN: Open-Source cloud gaming service lite, inspired by Google Stadia - giongto35
https://github.com/giongto35/cloud-game
======
giongto35
The project is inspired by Google Stadia. When watching Google Stadia demo,
most people will question how good is the latency? Will gaming experience is
affected by the network?

I did some researches on that topic and WebRTC seems to be the most suitable
protocol for that purpose. Some News also guess Google may apply WebRTC
protocol also. I limited the project scope and made a POC of Cloud-gaming with
a Go Library of WebRTC. The result indeed surprised me on how well WebRTC
performs. In a good network condition, video streaming is seamless and the
latency is unnoticeable.

------
giongto35
My attempt to create an opensource POC of a cloud gaming service inspired by
Google Stadia. Cloud gaming is the future of gaming when all the game logic is
handled on a cloud server and then media is streamed to the user, so no
installation, no heavy device is needed.

Try the platform at. Recommend to use Google Chrome:

US West (San Francisco):
[http://usw.cloud.webgame2d.com](http://usw.cloud.webgame2d.com) | US East(New
York): [http://use.cloud.webgame2d.com](http://use.cloud.webgame2d.com)

Singapore: [http://sg.cloud.webgame2d.com](http://sg.cloud.webgame2d.com) |
India (Banglore):
[http://idn.cloud.webgame2d.com](http://idn.cloud.webgame2d.com)

Europe (London):
[http://eu.cloud.webgame2d.com](http://eu.cloud.webgame2d.com) | Europe
(Frankfurt): [http://ger.cloud.webgame2d.com](http://ger.cloud.webgame2d.com)

Game Instruction For the best gaming experience, please select the closest
region to you.

\- Video Demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koqWB1VKflo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koqWB1VKflo)
(If you cannot play)

Game Instruction:

\- Arrow keys to move

\- H -> Show help

\- C, V -> Start, Select

\- Z, X -> A, B

\- S, A -> Save (Save state), Load (Load previous saved state)

\- Share button/ W -> your game state is stored in a link in clipboard, next
time you can continue your game by loading that link.

\- F -> Full-screen

\- Quit button/ Q -> Quit the current game

*The game is designed as joystick targeting multi-platform, so you can play it on Desktop, Android (IOS is not supported yet). Our purpose is to also to bring the modern gaming experience to Retro game.

------
Sean-Der
Fantastic work! This is so impressive engineering wise.

This is so exciting for Open Source. All the technology is there. I would love
to see something so I could easily play games and then mirror my save games
locally. I spend a lot of time on different computers and setting up Wine to
play AoE2 drives me crazy everytime.

I just really want a Stadia that respects the users freedom :)

~~~
giongto35
Thanks Sean-Der and Pion team. All credits belong to the advancement in
streaming technology and the open source community. Game mirroring is a very
nice thing I would like to work on. I had some plans on that. :p

------
dangptrang
Great job! Very well-done giongto!

------
phienkaka
Great job!!!

~~~
giongto35
Thank you :D

------
yenthanh132
Well done!

